# Neue GraKa: 4K bzw. WQHD oder 3440 x 1440 Monitore?



## AidenP (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo, 

da ich demnächst mein Monitor wechsele, benötige ich auch eine neue GraKa. 
Ich schwanke noch zwischen einem 4K Monitor (mit nur 60Hz) oder ein WQHD mit 100Hz.

Bzgl. Gaming möchte ich dann in der nativen Auflösung auf Ultra spielen, was kann man für GraKas empfehlen?

Bedanke mich schonmal
VG Aiden


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Februar 2016)

Das ist momentan schwer zu beantworten. Dieses Jahr kommen die neuen amd und Nvidia Chips auf den Markt und ich würde persönlich darauf warten (wenns geht).
Für WQHD würde ich aktuell mindestens eine gtx 970 kaufen.
Für 4k brauchst du dann schon eine gtx 980ti oder eine AMD r9 fury X.

Also als Minimum. Da wird aber lange noch nicht alles auf Ultra settings laufen. Mehr Leistung bekommst du nur mit einem crossfire oder sli System wo du 2 Karten einbaust. 

Dann hast du aber nen hohen Stromverbrauch auf Seiten von amd dafür aber ab der r9 390 8gb vram. 
Bei NVIDIA würde ich dann mind. 2 gtx 980 kaufen weil du dann wenigstens 4gb vram zu Verfügung hast. Ist aber auch sehr kostspielig.

Ausserdem sind dual GPU Systeme von kleinen Problemen wie microrucklern und nicht angepassten spielen geplagt, da unterstützt das Spiel das nicht und es funktioniert nur eine der beiden Karten.

Preisleistungstipp: WQHD und ne gtx 970.
Die kannst du wenn die neuen Karten kommen auch noch gut verkaufen und dir dann ne bessere der neuen Generation gönnen.

Ansonsten kannst du dir für 4k quasi merken: aktuell ist selbst die stärkste Grafikkarte zu langsam um 60 fps oder mehr in 4k in ultra settings darzustellen. Bei aktuellen Titeln bekommst du meist nur Bildraten mit denen das Zocken mal so garkeinen Spaß macht.

LG Basti


----------



## AidenP (23. Februar 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr kommen die neuen amd und Nvidia Chips auf den Markt und ich würde persönlich darauf warten (wenns geht).



Sehr gerne, aber nicht bis November. Wann sollen die denn kommen, weißt du das? Und kommen die Zeitgleich?


----------



## Alisis1990 (23. Februar 2016)

Ein wann die neuen Chips kommen weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Aber aus heutiger Sicht währe wohl ne gtx 970 (fast so schnell wie eine gtx 980 aber viel billiger) die klügste Lösung.

Die schafft zumindest in full HD fast alles auf maximalen Details. Z.t auch in WQHD. Kostet ca 330€.
Die gtx 980 kostet schon 200€!!!! mehr und ist nur minimal schneller.

Ansonsten muss mann dann zu so absurd teuren Karten a'la gtx 980ti oder gtx Titan oderso greifen die aber in 4k auch nicht alle Details perfekt auf den Monitor zaubern. Und mein System kostet (niemals so am Rande) weniger als ein gtx titan. Da bekommt man also nen kompletten full HD spiele Rechner für.

Ich hoffe noch das die nächste Generation da einfach besser klar kommt. Durch den neuen hbm speicherstandart und dem Pascal Chip der neuen nvidia Generation der 4 mal schneller sein soll als die aktuellen Maxwell Chips.

Edit: die Karten kommen gerüchtezufolge ab April, da macht die neue gtx titan wohl den Anfang und dann wahrscheinlich häppchenweise


----------



## AidenP (24. Februar 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Ein wann die neuen Chips kommen weiß ich leider auch nicht.



Da ich seit letzten Frühjahr auf das Galaxy S6 Mini warte, möchte ich ungern auf umbestrimmtes Zeug warten :/

Gestern sagte ein Kumpel, Intel würde neue CPUs (nicht GPU) bringen, die von Haus aus bereits 60% mehr GPU Leistung könnten?? Auch ohne GPU? Hä?


----------



## HanFred (24. Februar 2016)

AidenP schrieb:


> Gestern sagte ein Kumpel, Intel würde neue CPUs (nicht GPU) bringen, die von Haus aus bereits 60% mehr GPU Leistung könnten?? Auch ohne GPU? Hä?


Das kann sich ja eigentlich nur auf die integrierte Intel-Grafik beziehen - falls es überhaupt stimmen sollte.


----------



## Alisis1990 (24. Februar 2016)

Ja das wird sich wahrscheinlich auf die intigrierte Grafik Einheit beziehen. 
Diese sind bekanntermaßen aber nicht so leistungsstark wie eine dedizierte Grafikkarte.

Wenn du nicht warten möchtest musst du das ja auch nicht^.^ 
Ich sagen nur es währe klüger zu warten.
4k ist halt immernoch eine sehr sehr  teure Angelegenheit. Kannst dir ja auch nen 4k Monitor kaufen und trotzdem in full HD ODER WQHD  spielen bis die Grafikkarten da besser mit klarkommen. 

Sonst musst du im in maximalen Details und 4k spielen zu können halt auf die Enthusiasten Karten setzen. Da kannst du bis zu 4 Karten parallel laufen lassen. 3 Karten hat sich da bisher am besten bewährt.

http://m.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/Radeon+R9+Serie/R9+FURY+X.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA)/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+980+Ti.html

http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...tan-X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_998076.html


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Ich würde WQHD und 144Hz nehmen, da hast du mehr von als von 4k, was selbst ein sehr starker PC kaum packt. 

Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die neuen Karten sehr viel besser sein werden. Nvidia labert da sehr viel und bringt Beispiele, die beim näheren Hinsehen nur Sonderfälle sind wie Zb SLI-Verbund-Szenarien oder einzelne Dinge wie zb das RAM betreffen, wo HBM verwendet werden wird, was VIEL mehr Bandbreite als das gängige DDR5-RAM hat, so dass Nvidia da gern irgendwelche Dinge von wegen "+50% Leistung" usw. in den Raum wirft. Aber nur das RAM allein macht dann noch lange nicht sehr viel mehr Leistung in Games aus - sieht man ja an den AMD Furys, die haben HBM. 

Seit zig Jahren war es immer so, dass lediglich das Top-Modell wirklich nennenswert schneller war als die "alten" Karten. Ich wüsste nicht, warum das jetzt so viel anders sein soll. Natürlich wird die neue GTX 1070 (wenn die denn so heißt) schneller sein als die GTX 970, aber die wird dann auch sicher entsprechend teurer sein, und die GTX 970 wird nicht im Preis sofort absacken, sondern eher langsam. Die GTX 770 kostete bei Release der GTX 970 zB 270-300€, die GTX 970 lag bei 300-350€ , und die GTX 770 ist dann auch nicht günstiger geworden, sondern einfach im Laufe der Zeit abverkauft worden... was man eher erwarten kann ist, dass die Karten noch effizienter werden. Aber dass du im Sommer ne Karte für 300€ bekommst, die 50% schneller als eine GTX 970 ist, und für 600€ eine, die 50% schneller als eine GTX 980 Ti oder so was, das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## AidenP (26. Februar 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> R9 FURY X -> Radeon R9 Serie -> Grafikkarten (VGA)



Ich hätte da mal ne Frage, dort steht nichts zu der Bildwiederholfrequenz? Auch hier, ist von einer maximalen digitalen Auflösung 5120x3200 : 





> *Maximale digitale Auflösung* - 5120 × 3200 bei 60 Hz mit zwei DisplayPort-Anschlüssen.



Ich tendiere gerade zu einem Monitor mit 3440x1440 mit 140 Hz. Was ist dann, wenn die GraKa ein bildschirm mit dieser Auflösung beliefert, kann die dann über die 60 Hz hinaus? 

Gibts keine Tabelle oder sowas: Auflösungen zu Bildwiederholfrequenzen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (26. Februar 2016)

Da soll mal lieber jemand was sagen der sich mit den Frequenzen besser auskennt. 
Ich weiß nur das AMD noch kein hdmi 2.0 verbaut was dann 60hz unter 4k ermöglicht. Wie das bei den anderen Auflösungen ist weiß ich bei hdmi jedoch nicht sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2016)

Also, 2560x1440 klappt auch mit ner R9 290 in 144Hz. Aber 3440? Keine Ahnung... ^^


----------

